# Cannondale Carbon Brake Calipers



## VeloFish (Jan 15, 2005)

I just had a System Six built up with components from my old bike (SRAM Force). However, the LBS kept the Cannondale C1 Carbon Brake Calipers on the bike and did not swap my SRAM Force calipers. Recall aside (SRAM replaced my calipers, so these are brand new), what's the word on the Cannondale Carbon Brakes?

Are they such an upgrade from the SRAM that they should be kept? Or should I get my money back and have them put the Force calipers back on the bike?

Thanks!


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

IMO the Cannondale calipers work very well...just as good for me as my Record calipers. If you care they are made by Tektro and have Koolstop pads from the factory.

Now going from there I think it is up to you...do you want the group to match? Are the Force calipers lighter, and do you care? Do you think they look better?


----------

